# Municipality Tax?? Any ideas??



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

We are currently writing a spreadsheets of all our outgoings when we get to Dubai next month. In one of our Dubai books we have read about the above tax. Can anyone tell us what this is? Is this payable in a similar manner to Council Tax? Is this included in the rent (which the company are paying for)? many thanks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The municipality tax is included in your DEWA bills!It covers rubbish collection, street lighting and the likes. If your company is also taking care of your utility bills, then they wil pay for tis, else it will be your responsibility. The tax is also included in hotel food and beverage bills but it is included in the displayed price.


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for your response.

I bought a book which said that we should allow for a family of 4 1500AED per month for DEWA and 790AED per month (9500AED per annum on a 190,000AED villa) for the Municipality Tax. This infers that it is a separate bill. Can you clarify this? Just quite a lot of money a month that we hadn't bargained for.

Many thanks.

Happy hour.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I bought a book which said that we should allow for a family of 4 1500AED per month for DEWA and 790AED per month (9500AED per annum on a 190,000AED villa) for the Municipality Tax. This infers that it is a separate bill. Can you clarify this? Just quite a lot of money a month that we hadn't bargained for.
> 
> ...


Trust me, your DEWA bill will be much higher than that in summer.
The Municipality tax, is calculated at 5% of rent. It is divided up over 12 payments and added to your DEWA bill each month


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Trust me, your DEWA bill will be much higher than that in summer.
> The Municipality tax, is calculated at 5% of rent. It is divided up over 12 payments and added to your DEWA bill each month


Think we may have seriously underestimated our Dewa bill each month then. we thought it would work out at 1500AED a month £214 for a family of 4 in a 3 bed villa. What should we be expecting to pay?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Think we may have seriously underestimated our Dewa bill each month then. we thought it would work out at 1500AED a month £214 for a family of 4 in a 3 bed villa. What should we be expecting to pay?



In the heart of summer, I would allow anywhere from 2,000 - 3,000 dhs (I know people who have bills for summer around 5,000dhs a month), it could drop to as low as 1,000 for winter . We have friends (family of 4) in a small 3 bed- and their DEWA is about 1800 dhs a month in summer- BUT, they pretty much have no garden, so no extra watering.

You will need to check with your employer re Municipality fees - everyone I know have to pay it themselves ( not covered by employer as part of rent)


----------

